# Resistencia variable (potenciometro) ventilador PC



## ballesss (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola

Tengo una torre (pc) conectada a la tv basicamente para ver peliculas. Le tengo varios ventiladores auxiliares de 12 V y  de 12 cm conectados a la fuente de alimentación (400 W) directamente. Esto tiene un problema de ruido considerable. Cuando juego a algo si me interesa que den la máxima potencia, pero cuando veo una pelicula no es agradable.

Que características ha de tener un potenciometro para conectarlo?
Como lo conecto?


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

potenciometro no, lo quemarias!

un variador de velocidad por medio de variacion de ancho de pulso (pwm).

o unos interruptores simple inversor, para conectarlos a +5v y +12v.

potenciometro no.


----------



## codemaker22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Le recomiendo un diseño facil de un PWM para la variacion de un motor de DC...

http://www.nomad.ee/micros/pwm555.html


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 21, 2009)

mira bien que motor es puede ser el ventilador de el procesador el computador controla segun la temperatura del procesador las rpm del ventilador y lo podemos ver en la bios por eso es necesario poner unos ventiladores en la tapa de la cpu.

si te gera un ruido en la fuente que ami tambien aveces me pasa creo que es porque se pega mucho a la plaque porque le doy un pegoncito pacito y deja de sonar asi


----------



## gabiacro (Jun 21, 2009)

¿por que el capacitor al conectarlo delante de la resistencia funciona como un filtro pasa altos?


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2009)

eso no corresponde al tema creo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2009)

Andá a esta web: http://web.archive.org/web/20071213085841/http://www.cpemma.co.uk/ (por desgracia ya no existe, peroe stá almacenada en web-archive) y ahí podrás encontrar una gran cantidad de circuitos de diversas características para resolver el problema de ruido de los ventiladores de la PC.

Saludos!


----------

